# Califronia Only: $275 UNLIMITED MILES lease on Hyundai Ioniq EV



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

https://m.hyundaiusa.com/unlimited-plus

This might work with some people


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

$2500 down though


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

That's an awesome deal even with $2500 down 
However it looks like it's only for the EV model not the plug in or hybrid so you'd be limited to 100-120 miles of driving before needing to charge


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Also if its a manufacturer lease chances are youll need damn near perfect, high 700 credit score to get that deal.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Also if its a manufacturer lease chances are youll need damn near perfect, high 700 credit score to get that deal.


Don't most Uber drivers have credit scores over 700?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Don't most Uber drivers have credit scores over 700?


Doubtful


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Also if its a manufacturer lease chances are youll need damn near perfect, high 700 credit score to get that deal.


700 is no where near perfect as a credit score.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> 700 is no where near perfect as a credit score.


I think 700 is considered above average


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> https://m.hyundaiusa.com/unlimited-plus
> 
> This might work with some people


That is not a bad deal if someone is looking to try out electric.



UberDezNutz said:


> I think 700 is considered above average












That is from:

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...ved=0ahUKEwjB_8uniJzXAhXpzFQKHewHBg4Q9QEIODAA

Over 50% of the population has a credit score of 700 or better. I would not call over 50% any where near a perfect score.

That over 50% comes from: https://www.credit.org/2014/01/22/w...MIwNDQp4ic1wIVE5N-Ch3oOQ2ZEAAYAiAAEgL47vD_BwE


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Also if its a manufacturer lease chances are youll need damn near perfect, high 700 credit score to get that deal.


700s is easy to build in several months.

Just gotta run up close to but not over 70% your credit limit and pay it off WEEKLY


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Adieu said:


> 700s is easy to build in several months.
> 
> Just gotta run up close to but not over 70% your credit limit and pay it off WEEKLY


Were talking about the average uber driver here...


----------



## hijinxu (Apr 27, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 700s is easy to build in several months.
> 
> Just gotta run up close to but not over 70% your credit limit and pay it off WEEKLY


It's not quite that simple. I have 65k available credit. I'm not able to rack up that much and it won't do anything about the single missed payment last month that dropped my score 100 points.


----------

